# Meteor/CPP phone insurance & stolen iphone



## Jano (12 Aug 2012)

My son took a 2 yr iphone contract with Meteor last year - €60 pcm plus iphone insurance at €10 pcm in a Meteor store. After about 6 months, his phone was stolen from his hand in Dublin city centre. He reported it to the guards almost immediately and rang CPP insurance within 24 hours. The insurance policy required him to do these things AND to ring Meteor within 48 hours to have the phone blacklisted. He spent up to an hour on a number of occasions within the 48 hrs trying to get through to Meteor but his was around December last year when they had massive delays on their customer care line. He was borrowing other people's phones to do this - as his was stolen! Obviously people couldn't be waiting around all day while he did this. Having failed to get through, he went in person to the store where he bought the phone and insurance to report the loss. They said he would have to ring. Eventually he succeeded but outside the 48 hrs. CPP refused to pay out as a result even though he explained and no calls were incurred by the thief. What rights has he? He is still paying €60 + per month and without a smartphone, he can't use the 5Gb download or access the internet. He has complained to Meteor looking for a replacement iphone as their inaccessiblity led to CPP not paying out. They have refused? He also wanted Meteor to refund the insurance premiums for the 7/8 months he paid for no benefit due to their understaffing. Can the Small Claims Court help? Comreg? Is there a breach of contract? Sorry it's such a long post


----------

